

9 Geeky Equations You Should (at Least Pretend to) Know - sathishmanohar
http://www.wired.com/wiredscience/2011/11/equations-for-geeks-2/

======
bartonfink
Somewhat sad aside, I once saw a guy in a park wearing a T-shirt that had the
equations "F / A", "sqrt(-1)", and "PV / NR" written on it (spelling MIT with
some relatively trivial manipulation).

I asked him where he got it, because I thought it was clever, and he said he
got it from MIT where he went to school, but he didn't know any of the
equations (and, by extension, what the shirt actually said) because he majored
in architecture.

------
epenn
Previous discussion: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3196555>

~~~
lambada
That discussion is about Wired's own selection.This is the selection made by
their readers.

